# 20 Years of Angry Kirby



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 13, 2012)

2012 is the 20th Anniversary of Kirby, as Kirby's Dreamland was released on April 27th 1992
In order to celebrate this, let us take a look at *most* of the angry kirby boxarts


Spoiler

























Let us not forget, the times when he was actually happy in America


Spoiler
























What was the turning point in kirby's expression?
As you can see in this timeline



Spoiler










The earliest game that kirby was made "hardcore" was Kirby's nightmare in dreamland







Ever since then, we've never had a kirby game (where kirby has insides) with a happy faced boxart stateside, and probably never will 
So in truth, it's really 10 years of Angry Kirby, but hey it's still makes for a good laugh


----------



## mrgone (Jan 13, 2012)

i thought, you post the boxarts in this thread.
instead we just have a crappy drawing of a five year old plus a link to somewhere else.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 13, 2012)

@*mrgone*
better?
I was feeling lazy...
Anyways, I personally think that Air Ride and Squeak Squad's Boxarts are the most hilarious
They literally changed no more than two things on kirby's face


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 13, 2012)

Why did the americans put kirby with an angry face? o.O
Makes no sense seeing as most games it's pratically identical the image besides the eyes.


----------



## emigre (Jan 13, 2012)

Skelletonike said:


> Why did the americans put kirby with an angry face? o.O
> Makes no sense seeing as most games it's pratically identical the image besides the eyes.



That's to make Kirby hardcore.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 13, 2012)

emigre said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > Why did the americans put kirby with an angry face? o.O
> ...


Poor kirby. ='(


----------



## Haloman800 (Jan 13, 2012)

He doesn't look very happy in the "Tilt 'n' Tumble" boxart..


----------



## prowler (Jan 13, 2012)

Haloman800 said:


> He doesn't look very happy in the "Tilt 'n' Tumble" boxart..


he's making a :> face.


----------



## jing90 (Jan 13, 2012)

the amazing mirror american boxart actually looks better than the japanese one
the squeak squad change is really stupid...


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 13, 2012)

um kirby epic yarn, he is happy on the US box art


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 13, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> um kirby epic yarn, he is happy on the US box art


WELL
that makes everything I just said irrelevant...unless... I tweak it


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 13, 2012)

The Amazing Mirror's Boxart has just reversed Red and Pink Kirby, if you look closely.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 13, 2012)

Fyrus said:


> The Amazing Mirror's Boxart has just reversed Red and Pink Kirby, if you look closely.


Holy crap, I just noticied that XD
well, that makes two JPN boxarts where there's one angry kirby and more than 2 happy ones


----------



## Fyrus (Jan 13, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> Fyrus said:
> 
> 
> > The Amazing Mirror's Boxart has just reversed Red and Pink Kirby, if you look closely.
> ...



Green Kirby seems also angry on both of these boxarts.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## mrgone (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah, much better 

i like the tilt'n'tumble as i have that game and liked it very much.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 18, 2012)

it's clearly that Kirby doens't like america


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jan 18, 2012)

Cute don't sell in america xD


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 18, 2012)

lol aww poor Kirby =P  he hates America D;
jk~


----------

